# Wrist braced slingshots?



## Ducksoup (Jan 19, 2016)

Hello to all! I'm a new member here. I'm 63 years old and have pretty severe arthritis in my wrists. The only slingshot I can shoot more then a few times is a wrist braced model. I currently have a Daisy B52 that works pretty good except the stock band are horrible! I'd like to go to a flats band model using Theraband Gold. Do any of the vendors on this site make a wrist braced models designed for flat bands? I want to upgrade from the cheap Daisy/Barnett style slingshots. 
Thanks for your help! 
Tom


----------



## Phoul Mouth (Jan 6, 2015)

You can use flats on your daisy NP.

Clip off the excess tubing, leaving tubing on the end of the fork, then just tie off a flat to it like you would tie a flat band to a normal slingshot.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Here is a video .


----------



## PorkChopSling (Jan 17, 2013)

http://www.milbroproshotuk.com/Milbro-Trident?search=Trident Not cheap, but very nice


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

Thanks so much for posting this guys! I had seen a few pics, but didn't know exactly how to do it.

Time to order up some flat bands for me and the kids.

All evidence has been buried. All tapes have been erased.


----------



## Ducksoup (Jan 19, 2016)

Thanks for your responces! I'm going to try some flat bands on my B52. I have a good friend who's a physical therapist. I'm going to ask him if he has some theraband gold I can beg from him


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

Hi Ducksoup, my budding arthritic hands and bursitis shoulder begged from some relief from draw torque so I made a few arm braced frames, much to my delight. My very favorite purchased slingshot, however, was my Marksman Laser Hawk arm braced folding frame. The web made of thick and WIDE vinyl doesn't break like the Barnett model has and other thinner vinyl web braces of other makes. The Trumark arm brace which I got a year or so ago digs into my radius bone because of it's a solid hard arm brace, instead of a webbing. It comes with a puny foam bad but even after I modded it with a piece of tubular foam pipe insulation, it still is uncomfortable after 25 or so shots. You simply can't beat the Laser Hawk folder and the price is minimal. You can flat band it as shown in a post above, easily. I flatted my Laser Hawk for I can't buy tubes here and don't much like them in the first place for several reasons...nothing to do with accuracy however...tubes are arguably pretty accurate given the right ammo/pouch/draw length parameters.

By far the Marksman Laser Hawk folder is my #1 choice for arm braced shooters...and at Walmart it's often about $10...steel wire frame for strength. The grip is pretty comfy, it's got some ergo built in that would please most hands. Mine was stolen but am getting another, but still have my hard hitting extendable fork Marksman Laser Hawk Adjustable frame. I had to bend the arm brace down to fit my skeletal requirements but after that it is a dream to shoot, and due to the extended draw feature, the extended draw increases velocity, flattens trajectory and hits harder than lesser draw length designs.

You can make a very effective and extremely comfortable, no cost wrist brace from a bandana handkerchief which permits shooting a slingshot with an OPEN HAND just as an arm brace does. I often use this option on any frame, it helps to have a pinky grove in the handle of course. I recommend you try this simple solution and send me a comment on it please.

I posted this recently, in part, but here is the link.
http://slingshotforum.com/gallery/image/25106-taurus-bandana/
Follow the image links on that page for more information on detachable effective wrist braces.
This method permits usage of many frames, not just ones with arm and wrist braces. That way you can adapt just about any frame with a small pinky grove to be a more comfortable open handed shooter.

You can order premade bands and pouches from several vendors here on the forum...one is "Simple Shot". You can get from office supplies and I believe Walmart, boxes of inexpensive yet effective, wide big office rubber bands with the Alliance Sterling brand name which serve quite well also, you just cut them open and cut off whatever you need to eliminate length wise to produce the flatband of your liking. I use these now and have since I was a kid...before Custer was a private. (Am I that old?) Medical tournequets of a flat band nature are also used since they come as both pure latex and also latex free elastic.

Good shooting and welcome aboard!!


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Buy a Saunders. They use flat bands and are the best wrist bracers on the market.


----------

